# My Percheron/Saddlebred X Critique



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

Massive horse! 
My first thought was 'oh my word she has a huge head!!! Lol. 
Anyway, she is well put together, and there is nothing wrong with her really. Well, not as far as I can see. 
But in the last picture her far hind leg is in a really strange position... If you keep looking at it. 
I don't know. Just me maybe :-/


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

If you lived closer she would be g-o-n-e!

If she is a Perch - Saddlebread cross, where did her color come from?


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

If you ever come to Washington I'll make sure to hide her  

Her color came from her sire. Here's a link to him Flying W Farms - Firedance


----------



## RiverBelle (Dec 11, 2012)

there are spotted saddlebreds out there, so I'm sure it came from there.

She is beautiful! I love her size and her color. <3


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

We all kinda waddle before the baby is due. Where are the pics of the foal? We gotta see those, it's an unwritten law here. What is the foal's breeding. We need pics, not the dinky little pic in your avatar.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

She's a beauty! Not sure if it was due to the pregnancy of if it might come from her saddlebred breeding but it appears she might have a slight sway back.


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

Yes, she does have a bit of a sway back when she's out of shape, but it improves a lot with exercise. Still always a bit swayed though. 

And here are some baby pictures  The sire is an Andalusian, I forget what his registered name was (She was in foal when I got her). 

One day old 










About a month old I think 












And this is her as a yearling. As you can see she had a bit of a color change.


----------



## SketchyHorse (May 14, 2012)

You can send them both my way! No conformation crit as I'm horrible at it lol, but what gorgeous mares.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

The mare has attributes of both the sire and the dam that do not fit well together. She has a sway back that ties into her withers that is probably from the Saddlebred side of the equation (a genetic issue in that breed). Her shoulder lays back but not in a comfortable fashion as it ties into a thick draft horse neck that ties in low to the chest. Her angle at the point of shoulder is nicely open (from the Saddle bred) but the angle from point of shoulder to elbow is a bit low (from the draft horse). Her croup is flat and her tail set is a bit high (from the Saddlebred) while her hind leg is a bit over long with a high stifle and a low hock (from the draft horse). I suspect she may be a little sickle hocked (from the draft horse side). 

While she has decent bone, she is slightly back at the knee and tied in at the knee. She is built slightly down hill. Her head is large and coarse (from the draft horse) and very long (from the Saddlebred). 

The foal looks better in these photos but they are not good photos to judge conformation from.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Well, I LOVE the way her neck is set. It is hard to see the lower tie in. I really like all of her, and Taffy and I will fight over her.

Nancy


----------

